# Fundamentally transform America



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Glen Beck was playing a tape of Obama speaking five days before the election. He said "we are five days away from beginning to fundamentally transform America". People just were not listening.

Is there anyone left, liberal enough, that they like what is going on?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> Is there anyone left, liberal enough, that they like what is going on?


In all seriosness I know for a fact the answer is: BIG DADDY :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well I have bad news for poor old BigDaddy. He isn't going to do anything for him. He is going to politicize science and give the money to the inner cities, illegal aliens, Muslims, gays, abortion, and every fringe group that doesn't like America. 
Remember that transformation? Capitalism to socialism. How much science to socialist countries do? I suppose enough to help the government control the people. We are not headed to anywhere good if you value freedom.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I heard him loud and clear in Feb./ March of 08'. The writing was on the wall for me. Elections have consequences and now all the ding dongs that voted for him can't find a neighbor fast enough to kick em' in the azz for the poor decision in the booth. Hope and change hell, more like divide and conquer.

Bigdaddy is a good man and a great dad, BUT, as long as they don't take his shotgun away for duck hunting all else is right (errrrrr left) up his alley.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

there is ALWAYS a helluva price to pay, for NOT paying attention. i hope those who didn't listen can afford to "pay up" in so many ways they never could imagine...


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

It will require a magnificant and sustained effort to have any chance of unwinding what is currently in place ...

To say nothing of what might transpire in the next three and a half years on top of it.

We are witness to the reality of the most desperate fears of our Founders.

May God Bless America ... America is going to need all the help it can get and that help will have to come from within.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> as long as they don't take his shotgun away for duck hunting all else is right (errrrrr left) up his alley.





> Thread Title: "When they came for the guns, I did nothing.........................."
> A poem attributed to Pastor Martin Niemoller described the inactions of the German people as that country was "cleansed" by Hitler. Interestingly, Niemoller was a supporter of Hitler until,in 1937, he was imprisoned and spent time at Dachau. A version that could EASILY describe what is going on in our country NOW, follows:
> When they came for the machine guns, I remained silent, for I did not own one.
> 
> ...


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

COMRADE RYAN


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

whistler312 said:


> COMRADE RYAN


Yes it was only months ago that Ryan foolishly advocated ammunition control. It should be clear to him now that it wasn't a good idea.



> Bigdaddy is a good man and a great dad,


After a long time on here you sort of get to know people. I would have to say as much as I argue with BigDaddy I already had the opinion you expressed. Really good people having opposing opinions is part of the frustration. Remember TailChaser? I think he was a heck of a nice guy that I would liked to have met. None of these guys ever say a hateful thing. Part of the problem is really nice people often think everyone else is nice too, and that isn't so.

There are different types of people on both sides of these debates. I am happy liberals like MT are gone, and likewise I am happy that we are rid of conservatives like (hmmmm, can't remember his name, but I got $10 overnight hate mail from him for months) are gone also. Guys like Tail Chaser I miss because even though we had different ideas we could debate rationally. I often thought it was odd we debated, because our values were so close, yet our politics so different.

Anyway, BigDaddy if your reading this I appreciate your input. I also appreciate the guys who check out snoops. I sometimes think snoops is wrong too, but still it's good to have those things checked out. I sometimes get to anxious to post something, or am to lazy to check it good enough. Rather than get angry that someone corrects me I am happy. I want the truth. Thanks guys.


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Here are a few of the policies and actions he has taken to overturn American values and to undermine our national security: 
•	One of his first acts as President was to sign an Executive Order (EO) reversing the Mexico City policy. This policy prohibited American tax dollars from going to international groups that pushed abortion. 
•	His first media interview was to an Islamic outlet. He has also used his position to apologize for America whenever he's overseas. He has stated that one of the prettiest sounds in the world is the Islamic call to worship. 
•	He bowed to the King of Saudi Arabia and apologized for America while traveling in Europe.
•	He has filled his Administration with pro-aborts, gays, and radical lawyers who have no respect for the Constitution. 
•	He placed a militant gay on his faith-based counsel. He has also made it clear that faith-based groups, which prohibit gays in their organizations, will not receive federal funding under his "faith" program. 
•	He has pushed trillion dollar bailouts and budgets that are being used to socialize our nation.
•	He has undermined the military and the CIA by publishing documents revealing our interrogation techniques. Important weapons systems are being cancelled under his rule. 
•	He has passed legislation that creates a civilian security force - a force that can be used the same way Hitler used the Brown Shirts - to control and spy on Americans. This act prohibits anyone who receives this federal funding from participating in or conducting religious worship services or evangelism!
•	He pledged to sign a U.N. declaration that will call for the decriminalization of homosexuality worldwide.
•	He called for the repeal of the Defense of Marriage Act.
•	He dropped the term "enemy combatants" for "GITMO detainees"; dropped the term "terrorism" for "man-made disasters"; dropped "Global War on Terror" to "Overseas Contingency Operations." He is going to close GITMO. 
•	He asked that a monogram for Jesus Christ be covered up during a televised speech at a Catholic University in Washington, D.C. 
•	Under his watch, the FDA has approved Plan B, an abortion pill for 17-year-old girls.
•	He disparaged the Special Olympics on the Tonight Show.
•	He permitted Homeland Security to publish a report attacking pro-lifers, soldiers, and conservatives for being potential "right-wing extremists."
•	He killed the School Voucher program in Washington, D.C. to benefit low-income children, yet sends his children to an elitist private school. 
•	He moved the Census out of the Department of Commerce into the White House for political reasons.
•	He hosts weekly parties at the White House, serving up $100-pound Waygu beef, yet describes our nation as experiencing the "worse financial crisis since the Great Depression" - and criticizes CEO's for their lavish spending.
•	He signed an economic agreement at the G20 conference in England, which creates an international governing group that will have control over our economy. He has outsourced capitalism to European socialists. 
•	He has placed numerous far left lawyers in the Department of Justice, including pro-aborts, and a former pornography industry lawyer! 
•	He is poised to sign one of the most dangerous pieces of legislation ever to pass in the House and Senate: H.R. 1913, the Local Law Enforcement Hate Crimes Prevention Act. This legislation will protect "sexual orientation," "gender," and "gender identity" as protected categories under federal civil rights laws. Democrats even refused to exclude pedophilia as a protected class under this legislation! 
In short, President Obama has shown himself to be a militant leftist, pro-abort, pro-gay, pro-international government politician who is willing to undermine our military, destroy our economy, force the LGBT agenda on us; and submit our capitalist system to socialists in Europe. He has shown himself to be pro-Islam, anti-Christian and anti-Jewish in his foreign policy.

None of this is surprising to those of us who have actually studied his life and political history. 
•	Obama was mentored by his mother, who embraced Marxism and atheism when she was a teen; he was also mentored by a Black Marxist in Hawaii when he lived with his grandparents. 
•	He gained political experience in Saul Alinsky organizing tactics in Chicago and started his political career in the living room of Bill Ayers, the unrepentent Weather Underground terrorist. 
•	He developed his theology at the feet of America-hater Pastor Jeremiah Wright; and got into Harvard with the help of Black Muslims. 
Why shouldn't we expect him to be a wildly-radical leftist who is determined to subvert our morality, our economy, and our national security? But, he certainly has a nice smile, doesn't he?

This is just the beginning. Just imagine how much destruction he can accomplish during the remainder of his four years in the Oval Office. Unless there is a significant power shift in Congress in 2010, our nation will be reduced to a Third World nation by the time Obama leaves office. But, maybe that's his goal.
:******: uke:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

At least now it seems only the Far Left is still liking the smell of what the Dear Leader is spewing... uke:

Hopefully we can begin to rein in the madness in 2010...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At the pace we have declined since he took office I seriously worry that we may not be able to survive until 2010. If we can the democrats will pay for their treachery.


----------

